# Domane 5.2 v 6.2



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

For $500 more I can get the 6.2. Both slightly used. 6.2 has a few minor upgrades but mostly stock on both. Will be used for weekend rides and some tours/t-shirt type rides (not races). Thoughts on going with one over other for price diff? Thanks.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd take the 500 and put it in my cycling gear pot and go with the 5.2 myself, but then I have a 5.2 so may be a bias there. I just don't see how the 6.2 would be functionally 500 dollars better. I've spent lots more than 500 on upgrades to the 5.2 but nothing I wouldn't have wanted to do to a 6.2 also. Zipp 101 wheels with power tap, dura ace carbon pedals etc were the 2 bigger ticket items.


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

That is kinda how i was thinking. Both look to be in good condition. The price diff is at least 500 and might be as much as 800. Kinda guessing what I can buy the 5.2 for. Anyway, thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Just looked at specs for the extra you get wheel upgrade. Slightly better cassette and upgraded carbon. Is it worth the delta ? If its less than 500 probably. Full disclosure I have a 6.9


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't ridden the 5.2, but I do have the Domane 6.2 (Project 1 with Di2) and it is an excellent, sweet riding bike. Doesn't leave me wanting for anything - even on the chopped up roads here in PA.


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Very helpful. I may have missed out on the 6.2 but maybe not. Think I will pull the trigger on one of them for sure.


----------

